# Anybody watch Planet Earth 2 last night? An issue for me.



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I watched Planet Earth 2 on AMC 1080 last night. Comcast only broadcasts 480 on BBC America in my neck of the woods.

I have a Samsung 4K tv.

My understanding is that it was shot in 4K. Being broadcast in 1080 is understood. My question for those who watched is, did you notice in the flying sequences and some panning shots that there was a stutter? Almost like someone was bumping the camera from behind.

Is this an issue with 4k down to 1080? Can't imagine that it is my equipment.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

dnorth12 said:


> I watched Planet Earth 2 on AMC 1080 last night. Comcast only broadcasts 480 on BBC America in my neck of the woods.
> 
> I have a Samsung 4K tv.
> 
> ...


I have a Samsung 4k 6300 Series. It's definitely not a top-of-the-line tv but I love it. I do see judder and/or the fast skip that I think you are describing every so often... Not enough to drive me crazy... But it happens on OTA tv shows, sports, movies... As well as on PBS (Mercy St. and Victoria - not sure if they are 4k)... And on 4k Netflix shows... But I am saying that it happens so infrequently that it is really not a problem for me (and stuff like that drives me nutty)... Maybe your equipment is more high-end than the 6300 Series and it shouldn't be an issue for you? If that's the case, I have no solutions for you since (you can tell) I am not a techie...

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I have the 6300 too. I've noticed the judder myself on youtube 4k nature videos when there is fast camera panning of landscapes from the air. I havn't watched much other TV on it because I mainly use it as a computer monitor. Refresh rate is one of the reasons I have plasmas, and eventually OLED, for my main TV watching.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

Vizio P75-C1 here, on Comcast/Xfinity. I didn't notice significant judder in panning, but compression artifacts were quite noticeable in complex scenes with a lot of movement.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I thought the PQ was outstanding. I'm using a Sony 2015 1080p model and the recording was on AMC at about 16Mbps. I did see in Wiki that the original was in 4k. No video issues.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

series5orpremier said:


> I have the 6300 too. I've noticed the judder myself on youtube 4k nature videos when there is fast camera panning of landscapes from the air. I havn't watched much other TV on it because I mainly use it as a computer monitor. Refresh rate is one of the reasons I have plasmas, and eventually OLED, for my main TV watching.


I to recently bought a Samsung 6300 UHD TV. I've got mixed feelings about it. Mostly it's ok.

The hulu app on the TV I can't seem to figure out how to watch old 4:3 content were the TV doesn't stretch it to 16:9. I also have a problem watching the same content worth the hulu app on my TiVo. When returning from a commercial the video gets hung up and the Samsung times out worth a message no video on HDMI 2. The only way I can properly watch said content is via the hulu app on the 4K blurry on HDMI 1.

Would I buy another Samsung 6300 UHD TV, NO!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T817P)


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

PCurry57 said:


> I to recently bought a Samsung 6300 UHD TV. I've got mixed feelings about it. Mostly it's ok.
> 
> The hulu app on the TV I can't seem to figure out how to watch old 4:3 content were the TV doesn't stretch it to 16:9. I also have a problem watching the same content worth the hulu app on my TiVo. When returning from a commercial the video gets hung up and the Samsung times out worth a message no video on HDMI 2. The only way I can properly watch said content is via the hulu app on the 4K blurry on HDMI 1.
> 
> ...


I don't know what to say about your problem. I don't have that issue but I am considering dropping my Hulu with no commercials membership because Hulu takes forever to load compared to Netflix. I even bought a Router Repeater to boost the speed and quality of the WiFi in the room with the Tivo. It is much steadier than it was... But Hulu is still crummy... Netflix is fabulous. But one of the things you mentioned is that 4k is blurry on HDMI 1 but better on HDMI 2... Am I supposed to be using HDMI 2? Thanks in advance for any input!!!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I watched on DirecTV, I guess 1080i (do they do p?). On a Samsung UN75J6300. Incredible picture, no artifacts, no judder.


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

VillaRegina said:


> I don't know what to say about your problem. I don't have that issue but I am considering dropping my Hulu with no commercials membership because Hulu takes forever to load compared to Netflix. I even bought a Router Repeater to boost the speed and quality of the WiFi in the room with the Tivo. It is much steadier than it was... But Hulu is still crummy... Netflix is fabulous. But one of the things you mentioned is that 4k is blurry on HDMI 1 but better on HDMI 2... Am I supposed to be using HDMI 2? Thanks in advance for any input!!!


The Hulu app on my Bolt+ doesn't hold a candle to watching it via Google Cast on my Vizio P75-C1. I can just cast it from its tablet remote, a phone or iPad. I started watching Interstellar via Hulu on the Bolt+ but gave up 1/3 of the way through because of dropouts, pauses and extended rebuffering. I switched over to casting it directly to the TV from the mobile Hulu app and every issue disappeared ... and the picture quality was just as good, if not better.

I think the TiVo-based Hulu app needs serious work. Everything else is great, though, including Netflix.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> The Hulu app on my Bolt+ doesn't hold a candle to watching it via Google Cast on my Vizio P75-C1. I can just cast it from its tablet remote, a phone or iPad. I started watching Interstellar via Hulu on the Bolt+ but gave up 1/3 of the way through because of dropouts, pauses and extended rebuffering. I switched over to casting it directly to the TV from the mobile Hulu app and every issue disappeared ... and the picture quality was just as good, if not better.
> 
> I think the TiVo-based Hulu app needs serious work. Everything else is great, though, including Netflix.


Thanks for the input! I haven't tried that yet... But will!!!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

Anybody who has a Samsung who can tell me about the HDMI 1 vs HDMI 2 and which one to use for 4k or does it matter???

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone...??? Anyone...??? 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

On the 6300 I don't remember the details but from the manual I think I remember HDMI 1 is the one you'd want as your main 4k input because it has some feature that HDMI 2 doesn't have. For the judder there are some youtube videos claiming the problem is fixable. I saw one saying turn the judder reduction setting up to 8. I think there are tradeoffs though - using the judder reduction setting dims the picture.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Dodge DeBoulet said:


> TiVo-based Hulu app needs serious work


I was going to cancel Hulu as I had gone through the on demand I thought was interesting (Taggart, City Homicide, John Doe). When I used their website to cancel, they gave me the next month free. But Hulu was flaky yesterday both with Tivo and with AppleTV. Not unusable but annoying.


----------



## VillaRegina (Aug 25, 2016)

series5orpremier said:


> On the 6300 I don't remember the details but from the manual I think I remember HDMI 1 is the one you'd want as your main 4k input because it has some feature that HDMI 2 doesn't have. For the judder there are some youtube videos claiming the problem is fixable. I saw one saying turn the judder reduction setting up to 8. I think there are tradeoffs though - using the judder reduction setting dims the picture.


Thank you!!! Oh, brother... So what you are saying is I have to do judder research? Lol! Thank goodness I enjoy learning this kind of stuff! It seems to never end!

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

VillaRegina said:


> Thank you!!! Oh, brother... So what you are saying is I have to do judder research? Lol! Thank goodness I enjoy learning this kind of stuff! It seems to never end!
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


This review site said they prefer to live with the judder because turning the judder reduction on hurts the picture with the dimming more than less judder helps the picture.
Samsung KU6300 Review (UN40KU6300, UN43KU6300, UN50KU6300, UN55KU6300, UN60KU6300, UN65KU6300, UN70KU6300)


----------



## Dodge DeBoulet (Aug 3, 2010)

jth tv said:


> I was going to cancel Hulu as I had gone through the on demand I thought was interesting (Taggart, City Homicide, John Doe). When I used their website to cancel, they gave me the next month free. But Hulu was flaky yesterday both with Tivo and with AppleTV. Not unusable but annoying.


I watched the FX show *Legion* last night (holy crap was that trippy ... _awesome _pilot episode!) through Hulu, via my TV's built-in Cast feature and the picture quality was very, very good. Streaming was rock steady, no buffering, hitches or or glitches at all. I'd prefer to go to one device for all my cable/streaming viewing, but not at the expense of the enjoyment of the experience.


----------

